# Henri Carter Bresson



## ksmattfish (Aug 5, 2004)

With his passing here is a quote from HCB that I'm sure all of us darkroom folks will appreciate...

"During the process of enlarging, it is essential to re-create the values and mood of the time the picture was taken; or even to modify the print so as to bring it into line with the intentions of the photographer at the moment he shot it. It is necessary also to re-establish the balance which the eye is continually establishing between light and shadow. And it is for these reasons that the final act of creating in photography takes place in the darkroom."


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2004)

> And it is for these reasons that the final act of creating in photography takes place in the darkroom."



Here, here!



Beautifully said...... and explains why my learning curve is so long.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 5, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > And it is for these reasons that the final act of creating in photography takes place in the darkroom."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 5, 2004)

So take that, digital freaks!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 5, 2004)

I keep misspelling his name, it's supposed to be "Cartier".


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 5, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> So take that, digital freaks!



If anything, his quote does nothing but substantiate digital photography.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't ruin my fun.


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 5, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We like the dark and we will gang up on you!!!!!

 j/k but serisouly watch out, we can see in the dark!


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Don't ruin my fun.



Well, Digital Matt is quite right, the literal quote can refer to photoshop as well as a traditional darkroom.   

Nothing else but a traditional darkroom could have been envisioned at the time the quote was made, however, so you gotta let us film geeks feel a little more proprietary about it, DM.  After all, Henri Cartier-Bresson didn't go digital in his later years.   He went back to charcoal and oils.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 6, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Nothing else but a traditional darkroom could have been envisioned at the time the quote was made, however, so you gotta let us film geeks feel a little more proprietary about it, DM.  After all, Henri Cartier-Bresson didn't go digital in his later years.   He went back to charcoal and oils.



True, he didn't forsee digital photography when he said that, but keep in mind that the very techniques he's referring to were not accepted as art for many years by traditional artists.  So I say again that his statement, and the intent with which it was made, substantiates any kind of technique, whether realized at the time or not, that produces a creative photograph.

I'm not trying to get into a debate over film vs digital   I'm just defending my craft a bit   If I had money and space for a traditional darkroom, I'd have it, but I'd still shoot digital as well.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I sure as heck didn't post this to start another useless, meaningless, worthless, boring debate on digital vs. film.  The fact is that digital will soon be the norm, if it isn't already, and we handling film in the dark are the freaks.  On the other hand, it's time for digital photographers to stand on their own 2 feet, and quit whining/worrying about whether they are as good as film photography.    

HCB rest in peace.

Freak power!!!!   :twisted:


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 6, 2004)

More quotes all the freaks (digital and film) can learn from....

We photographers deal in things which are continually vanishing, and when they have vanished there is no contrivance on earth can make them come back again. We cannot develop and print a memory. 

To take photographs means to recognize - simultaneously and within a fraction of a second - both the fact itself and the rigorous organization of visually perceived forms that give it meaning. It is putting one's head, one's eye and one's heart on the same axis. 

A photograph is neither taken nor seized by force. It offers itself up. It is the photo that takes you. One must not take photos.


----------



## terri (Aug 6, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Well, I sure as heck didn't post this to start another useless, meaningless, worthless, boring debate on digital vs. film.  The fact is that digital will soon be the norm, if it isn't already, and we handling film in the dark are the freaks.  On the other hand, it's time for digital photographers to stand on their own 2 feet, and quit whining/worrying about whether they are as good as film photography.
> 
> HCB rest in peace.
> 
> Freak power!!!!   :twisted:



I wasn't debating the point, my sweet.   I was agreeing with Digital Matt's point about the essence of the quote.   I just wanted to point out why film geeks have a strong sense of kinsmanship towards it.   Nothing more.  

And I'm quite happy to be counted as one of the freaks.


----------



## terri (Aug 6, 2004)

> A photograph is neither taken nor seized by force. It offers itself up. It is the photo that takes you. One must not take photos.



I love that.    :camera:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 9, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> We photographers deal in things which are continually vanishing, and when they have vanished there is no contrivance on earth can make them come back again. We cannot develop and print a memory.



I like it! Aren't we powerful? 
I was actually thinking on similar lines lately. The moment that we capture will never EVER return and its all ours!


----------

